# 1/35 tanks, for trade or Paypal



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Haven't posted anything in here before so someone correct me if I've missed anything out...as I fine-tune what I'm going to need for my Traitor Guard army, I find myself with a few unmade (one or two parts off sprue, but no assembly of any kind has been done) 1/35th scale tanks I want to unload so figured I'd give the good folk of Heresy first refusal. 

I have two Italeri Tiger I tanks:









And also an Academy Flakpanzer IV 'Wirbelwind':









The boxes for the Tigers are a little shabby in places but the models are fine, and the Flakpanzer box is in mint condition. Ideally I'd like to trade these for some unmade 1/35th Panzer IIIs, Tamiya for preference but any decent make should be OK; or if you have any other interesting 1/35th scale stuff for trade I'll consider it. Paypal would work as a last resort but trade is usually more interesting...

Make me an offer!


----------

